# Unterschied Server-Client (Modbus-TCP)



## Drain (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
beschäftige mich seit neuestem mit Modbus-TCP. Mir ist aber noch nicht ganz klar inwieweit sich die Funktion des Servers zum Client unterscheidet. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, können beide sowohl Lese- als auch Schreibbefehle verschicken. Wo liegt dann der Unterschied?
Kann es sein, daß einfach ein Server vorhanden sein muß, um die Verbindung aufzubauen, aber im Betrieb sich die Geräte nicht unterscheiden?

Wäre für klärende Antworten dankbar.

Drain


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Juli 2007)

schon mal hier gelesen?
http://www.modbus.org/specs.php


----------



## peewit (8 Juli 2007)

Das ist relativ leicht

Server sind die Feld IO-Geräte (passiv)
Client ist deine Steuerung  (aktiv)

Also deine Steuerung (Client) spricht mit jeden einzelnen Server (IO-Module)

Beispiel:
1. Client sendet Telegramm an Server x mit der Befehl Lese 10 Register ab Offset 10.
2. Server x Antwortet mit einem Telegramm worin sich diese 10 Registerwerte befinden..

usw....

Du kannst auch mehrere Client parallel betrieben
viele Server können 8 oder mehr Verbindungen parallel abhandeln


----------



## Drain (9 Juli 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wenn ich dann mehrere IO-Geräte an einer Steuerung betreibe, dann heißt das ich habe einen Client der auf verschiedene Server zugreift und dort die Daten abfragt.

Grundlagenbeschreibung von u.a. Modbus/TCP habe ich übrigens gut beschrieben hier gefunden:
http://www.anybus.de/technologie/modbustcp.shtml


Grüße Drain


----------

